

Spa Capsule Massage and De-stress - SpaCapsule
http://www.spacapsule.com

======
alicht
also see how they integrated ipod and iphone into the machine. It's simplistic
but functional: <http://www.spacapsule.com/home.php?page=SpaCapsule_iPod>

